# نظام غريب



## ابو حسين (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احترت اين اضع استفساري ووجد ان افضل مكان هو هذا القسم . 

استفساري : 

- سمعت من احد الزملاء عن نظام موجود في مبنى ما ، هذا النظام للمراسلة داخل المبنى اي بين المكاتب . يوجد له مسارات مخفيه وذلك لنقل ملفات ورقية سرية بين المكاتب . 

وايظاً يستخدمونه في بعض المستشفيات أعتقد لنقل الدم . 

هل منكم سمع بهذا النظام ، أعتقد أسمه ( nomates system ) لست متأكد من التهجه . 

ولكن هذا النظام يتدخل فيه الميكانيكا والتحكم . 


والله أعلم


----------



## ahmedeldeep (18 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز وبصراحة لم اسمع عن هذا النظام من قبل وان شاء الله ساقوم بالبحث عنه


----------



## ابو حسين (18 يونيو 2006)

شكراً اخ أحمد للمشاركة والبحث


----------



## ahmedeldeep (18 يونيو 2006)

ابو حسين قال:


> شكراً اخ أحمد للمشاركة والبحث


السلام عليكم 
هل لك اخى العزيز ان تتاكد من اسم النظام لانى حاولت البحث ولم اجد شى


----------

